# i want gerbils!!!!



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i bred them for 10 years, purely to keep the bubs or at the very most they went to close friends. i just loved them so much! 

i`ve not had any for over a year and recently i`ve started missing them like crazy mad! most of mine died in a gas leak about 4 years ago and i`ve not bred since as i was so upset but had 2 lovely ones purely as pets who passed away over a year ago.

i`m seriously looking into getting a couple right now but can`t seem to find a good breeder, in all honesty i`d rather rehome some as i`m sure there`s so many unwanted ones  

i wish i had some pics of them on this pc to show to you guys as my lot were so pretty lol only pics i have here are of the rats bubs


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I was bitten by the Gerbil bug in January (well, long before that but didn't get my first one until January) and I have never looked back 

got 3 of them now and they're all rescues 

Check out your local RSPCA centres, they might have some  I think you should go for it :thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i have 3 boys you can have! i rescued them from a friend who did care for them! bet your too far away


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Go for it! Never hadgerbils personaly but you should do it if you want some - especialy since there are so many in rescues out there! xxx


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ima ask next time i`m dog walking!!!

i love them to bits and when i say i bred them it was purely for temperament etc and i kept practically all of them other than a couple who i let live with close friends. i never bred one female more than once either. that gas leak still breaks my heart and one of the bubs was close to death but with the help of the 2 surviving gerbils and me we all nursed him back to health and he lived the longest :thumbup:

it`s amazing how something so small can mean so much!! i think i really need to rescue some now lol i thought of going to [email protected] but there`s so many needing homes that i`ll hold out


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> i have 3 boys you can have! i rescued them from a friend who did care for them! bet your too far away


just seen this, not sure how far away bedford is???


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

It is quite sad the way some people seem to think that beacause rodents/small animals are small and cheaper they are not as important as other animals. I agree that they make a big difference to your life! xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah try the rescues! Don't give up and go to [email protected] I was in that situation, was always going into [email protected] and deliberating over whether to get some from there or not but then I thought of their poor parents in those god awful breeding farms and decided that I wasn't willing to support that kind of thing with my money and wanted to make a difference to an unwanted animal.

The ones in [email protected] will be sold quickly, the gerbils might have been in the rescue for a long time being overlooked. The rescue I got Jill from (Camp Nibble in Leeds) had resigned themselves to the fact that Jill was there to stay, they couldn't believe it when they got my email and were completely thrilled to see her going to a loving home. In [email protected] it's just another sale through the till.

Edit:

I don't know if you know of her or not but Marcia is a member on here who breeds beautiful gerbils and i'm sure she recently moved to South Wales. She may have or be planning a litter and might be close to you, will be worth contacting her and if you can't get hold of her, I think I have her on Facebook


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

well this little gerbil i had that was weak and basically almost dead from the gas leak, my best judgement left me and i put him in with the others in hope they`d help. well they were leaving food in front of him as he was too weak to walk to it and i was feeding him water off my finger tip but if it hadn`t been for the others encouraging him to eat i doubt he`d have pulled through.

anyone who thinks they`re just stupid little animals is mistaken! mine just loved nothing more than running around my room and being smoothed!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> yeah try the rescues! Don't give up and go to [email protected] I was in that situation, was always going into [email protected] and deliberating over whether to get some from there or not but then I thought of their poor parents in those god awful breeding farms and decided that I wasn't willing to support that kind of thing with my money and wanted to make a difference to an unwanted animal.
> 
> The ones in [email protected] will be sold quickly, the gerbils might have been in the rescue for a long time being overlooked. The rescue I got Jill from (Camp Nibble in Leeds) had resigned themselves to the fact that Jill was there to stay, they couldn't believe it when they got my email and were completely thrilled to see her going to a loving home. In [email protected] it's just another sale through the till.
> 
> ...


i don`t know marcia no, i would prefer to have 2 in need of a home from rescue but a breeder would be the next best thing. i know i mentioned [email protected] but i`d never buy from there as they don`t treat them well at all


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> well this little gerbil i had that was weak and basically almost dead from the gas leak, my best judgement left me and i put him in with the others in hope they`d help. well they were leaving food in front of him as he was too weak to walk to it and i was feeding him water off my finger tip but if it hadn`t been for the others encouraging him to eat i doubt he`d have pulled through.
> 
> anyone who thinks they`re just stupid little animals is mistaken! mine just loved nothing more than running around my room and being smoothed!


They are so loving and fun too! xxx


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

hmmmm oh is saying a definite no to my gerbil idea.....it`s a good job i know that when he says no what he really means is go and get them, or at least i`m pretty sure what he means :lol:

i`m just gonna keep an eye out for some, maybe best after xmas as we`re gonna be moving things around in the house. also that gives me more time to buy a gerbilarium


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

just thought i`d update you all. today we went out to the reptile store as oh`s mom said they had 2 huge parrots in the store an my daughter was dying to see them. well there was a little tank of gerbils and one above of mice that were obviously there to be used as snake food. i felt sooooo sorry for them and ended up walking out with 2 (i know snake`s need to eat an all but i felt like crying and think live feeding is disgusting). i fell bad i couldn`t bring them all home but at least i saved 2 from being snake bait. the agouti one is very active and doesn`t mind being handled too much whereas the cream one is very timid so i`m just leaving him till he`ll come to me on his own.

i was horrified by the man in the shop, he just picked them up by the tail and held them upside down for me to check the sex so i told him i`d pick them up by myself 

anyway here they are:



















no names as of yet so suggestions are welcome 

eta: i quite like these names

aspen
hershey
mac an cheese
fidget
pickles
squirt


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> just thought i`d update you all. today we went out to the reptile store as oh`s mom said they had 2 huge parrots in the store an my daughter was dying to see them. well there was a little tank of gerbils and one above of mice that were obviously there to be used as snake food. i felt sooooo sorry for them and ended up walking out with 2 (i know snake`s need to eat an all but i felt like crying and think live feeding is disgusting). i fell bad i couldn`t bring them all home but at least i saved 2 from being snake bait. the agouti one is very active and doesn`t mind being handled too much whereas the cream one is very timid so i`m just leaving him till he`ll come to me on his own.
> 
> i was horrified by the man in the shop, he just picked them up by the tail and held them upside down for me to check the sex so i told him i`d pick them up by myself
> 
> ...


Seeing as you have Sweep, what about sooty and sue ??  Very cute tho, i had gerbils when i was little but the next door neighbours cat ate them


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

They look like gerbils
Maybe its the photo,is it enlarged?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

holly1 said:


> They look like gerbils
> Maybe its the photo,is it enlarged?


huh


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Did i read it right,you got mice?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I've had gerbils... but they fought so we had to separate them... don't know what happened there?? Was a kid so can't remember the sex either.

I would say reese and hersheys.... mmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

nope i got gerbils!

ahhh never had gerbils fighting before they`re normally very social. can`t call it reece, and`s nephew is called rhys and he`s a brat so i`d always think of him whenever i said the name haha


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> nope i got gerbils!
> 
> ahhh never had gerbils fighting before they`re normally very social. can`t call it reece, and`s nephew is called rhys and he`s a brat so i`d always think of him whenever i said the name haha


Awww  ok hersheys and ... galaxy


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

They look very cute :001_wub:but i think a good sand bath wouldn't go a miss looking at their coats


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Midnight said:


> They look very cute :001_wub:but i think a good sand bath wouldn't go a miss looking at their coats


yeah they will have a sand bath but being kept in a tank with intention of being fed to a snake then i don`t think the shop particularly cared about anything like that and that pic was taken whilst they were still in the carrier on the way home so hadn`t had them long enough for anything like that


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> yeah they will have a sand bath but being kept in a tank with intention of being fed to a snake then i don`t think the shop particularly cared about anything like that and that pic was taken whilst they were still in the carrier on the way home so hadn`t had them long enough for anything like that


Its ok Hun i didn't aim it at you, so glad you got them i mean't the bloody man in the shop poor little babies, i'm sure they will have a very happy home now :thumbup:i'll let you into a little secret ... i got 2 female 6 month agouti gerbils today they are gorgeous i also bought them a Ferplast Gabry 60 Tank to :eek6: :thumbup:we have 5 in total now :thumbup: x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Its ok Hun i didn't aim it at you, so glad you got them i mean't the bloody man in the shop poor little babies, i'm sure they will have a very happy home now :thumbup:i'll let you into a little secret ... i got 2 female 6 month agouti gerbils today they are gorgeous i also bought them a Ferplast Gabry 60 Tank to :eek6: :thumbup:we have 5 in total now :thumbup: x


sorry that sounded snappy lol i`m just tired and not feeling too great. awwww i love the agouti ones best, my first ever was a little (i say little but he was HUGE) agouti boy and he was the friendliest boy ever, i`ll try and scan a pic of him when i`m on the pc next!

i`ve just got these 2 in a hamster cage at the moment as i wasn`t really expecting to get them but i`ve ordered a savic xl gerbilarium and i`m going out tomorrow to the warehouse to pick up some sand and a nice ceramic bath for them. they`re happily gnawing away at some of the them little wooden fruity chews. feel bad it`s not deep enough for them to burrow but i`m sure they`ll be happy in their till the new one arrives plus there`s a lot more entertainment than they had before - lots of wheels to chew :lol:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwwww pleaseeeeeeee post some piccys of them in their new home soon :thumbup: ohhh and Mac and Cheese are cool names lol :smilewinkgrin: x


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

How about calling them Choc and Chip


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

They're beautiful :thumbup:

I remember when my gerbils died , I was actually depressed until I got my piggies ... unbeleivable how much little animals touch your heart


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i like choc an chip too arghhhh we can`t make up our minds!!!!

i bred gerbils in the past, purely as a hobby and i normally kept them all or rehomed to friends only but one day i had a gas leak and it killed them all and i was so heartbroken i just couldn`t think of getting anymore.....it`s taken me years to get more but it feels like fate as i love these little guys so much already


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

i would try your local RSPCA.

The SSPCA here is always fit to bursting with small animals as people overlook them  SO many ferrets in atm but OH has told me a firm now for now x


----------

